# I'm So Worth It



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

So, Gaz Lineker is being paid upwards of £1.7 million??

Chris Evans - £2.2 million???

No wonder the Beeb has done its utmost to keep this under wraps.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

But Chris Evans is such a versatile presenter.

Look at the resounding success of top gear.

No wonder hes not too upset about losing the gig


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Better still, the highest pay packet for female talent across the whole of the BBC was under £500K. I find it hard to believe they don't consider any of those worth more than a quarter Chris Evans'.....!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Better still, the highest pay packet for female talent across the whole of the BBC was under £500K. I find it hard to believe they don't consider any of those worth more than a quarter Chris Evans'.....!!


Can you suggest one that is!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

He had his day in the 90's with his manic presenting style. He made good money when he sold his media company.

Cant he just go away, leave us alone, and count his millions


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The 180,000 people (mostly poor/single parent) who, each year, are aggressively pursued and prosecuted by the BBC for non payment of license fee and given a criminal record will be looking at today's list and thinking thank you very much.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

TV licence should be banned. I don't know anyone who even watches BBC.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> TV licence should be banned. I don't know anyone who even watches BBC.


I do.....whats your suggestion then for funding the BBC? Should they also go down the advertising route?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I do.....whats your suggestion then for funding the BBC? Should they also go down the advertising route?


Absolutely

Given the choice I would forego BBC channels and not pay the license fee. That's maybe due to the programmes I watch.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I do.....whats your suggestion then for funding the BBC? Should they also go down the advertising route?


Hmm I don't know you  but yeah I'd say for the minor inconvenience adverts are I think it would be better than being ripped off. I'm just bitter though as I've had a bad experience with the TV licence people.

The way I watch TV may be why I think adverts aren't too bad. We generally record stuff and then watch later so we can skip the ads.

What's your take on the licence fees?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As an isolated story pay seems excessive but there is debate to be had on what society thinks people should earn. Politicans not a huge amount. Footballers and footballers agents, don't seem to attract as much ire. Sympathy for nurses pay cap seem to be increasing. While again uni fees make education prohibitive while vice chancellors get multiple 6 figure sums.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> TV licence should be banned. I don't know anyone who even watches BBC.


I don't mean to be fecious but if we are making general statements applying them to the value of by the BBC, then I need I don't know anyone whose doesn't access the BBC content. Be it cbbc, news, radio, older content on iplayer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> Hmm I don't know you  but yeah I'd say for the minor inconvenience adverts are I think it would be better than being ripped off. I'm just bitter though as I've had a bad experience with the TV licence people.
> 
> The way I watch TV may be why I think adverts aren't too bad. We generally record stuff and then watch later so we can skip the ads.
> 
> What's your take on the licence fees?


I am not a fan of the licence but it is something we have all grown up with. I do not think you can really argue for the tv licence now. Look at Sky.....no one can argue that the standard of a lot of their productions is anything but top class


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I doubt the BBC pay scales are anything to worry about. Older people will remember Morecambe and Wise swopping channels every other year in the 70's, all down to money. Now the BBC have disclosed this, lets see how many are poached


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My two pennerth as I sit here watching Cbeebies. No other channel provides anything like the educational content of the children's BBC content. Literacy, numeracy, science, engineering. So ok there's topsy and bloody Tim, but mostly it's a great option, and advertising would severely damage that. There is currently work to revamp the 13-16 offering, across media.

I'm disappointed by some of the money being spent on muppets, but not surprised. I'd be ditching them before considering ditching the licence fee. And making more free licences available for those who need them.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok I'll retract my broad statement. What I mean is there's nothing on BBC that I personally find interesting so I'm begrudged to pay for something I don't use, especially when it comes out that presenters are being paid a ridiculous amount of money. Yes they deserve a wage but realistically it's not hard work and not worth what they get paid!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/19/angry-salaries-bbc-stars-pay-inequality-least-worries


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/19/angry-salaries-bbc-stars-pay-inequality-least-worries


Footballers are another subject I can't stand


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chris Evans was the main reason I swapped radio stations after Terry Wogan left - an over rated presenter imo who's more suited to commercial tv & radio


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Chris Evans was the main reason I swapped radio stations after Terry Wogan left - an over rated presenter imo who's more suited to commercial tv & radio


Genuinely I don't mind Chris Evans. I loved TFI but yeah that wage is a joke.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Look at Sky.....no one can argue that the standard of a lot of their productions is anything but top class


That's why I feel that BBC should have to fight their corner. I remember getting Sky TV around 23 years ago when there was no subscription and being blown away with the quality back then. For me, they have widened the gap since then.

Sky are in business to make money and can only do that by attracting advertisers and subscribers through their offerings and through the technologies that those offerings are delivered.

Get the BBC hungry. Get them to compete for their viewers. If they were not reliant on the license fee I feel that they would have gone bust or been taken over long ago.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Chris Evans was the main reason I swapped radio stations after Terry Wogan left - an over rated presenter imo who's more suited to commercial tv & radio


Those were the days. Me laughing as I travelled up the M1, others wondering what was wrong with me. Janet and John - radio gold.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The licence is one of the biggest bargains in the UK despite these ridiculous payments.

I watch more BBC than anything else and would pay the licence fee happily just for Radio 4.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Songs of Praise, - I would gladly sell all my property, financial assets, family and the dog just o keep Songs of Praise n the air- God bless Lord Grade.

and Chris Evans is a ray of sunshine that emanates from some part of the BBC


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ok I'll retract my broad statement. What I mean is there's nothing on BBC that I personally find interesting so I'm begrudged to pay for something I don't use, especially when it comes out that presenters are being paid a ridiculous amount of money. Yes they deserve a wage but realistically it's not hard work and not worth what they get paid!


It's a licence fee... A tax to use a TV...

Like many other areas of tax spending I don't personally benefit from. Public transport, schools, social care, fire service, nuclear weapons....

Thing is (weapons aside) other people do benefit from them...

Road tax doesn't seem to mean anyone in government wants to fix my roads potholes (round here they seem to just be investing it temporary traffic lights) and the A1 upgrade won't benefit me, but it will others.

Bit like a window tax, where I could choose not to pay, others would miss out, and I would be sat in the dark. (Ever wonder why some older buildings have blocked off windows?)

Think of it as a tax on owning a TV... Then you will (possibly?!) Feel better.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If I had my way I wouldn't have a TV just leave me with a DAB and I'm happy - funnily enough though SWMBO & the kids have very different ideas!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But the spin off of all this is that it has now brought the gender debate back online. To me, quite simply you are paid what you are worth. You cannot say a female presenter doing the news and antiques roadshow is doing the same job as a friday night show like graeme norton. Viewing figures determine pay, not gender


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Viewing figures determine pay, not gender


Evans and top gear being the exception to the rule


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

working dog said:


> Evans and top gear being the exception to the rule


True - but regardless of whether you like him or not, and you can put Jordan in this bracket, they've surrounded themselves with a clever/good team which has made them a fortune. Not quite as daft as they appear.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/19/angry-salaries-bbc-stars-pay-inequality-least-worries


Wonderful piece of journalistic conflation that conveniently avoids a key point. The BBC is publicly funded - the viewer doesn't have a choice whether s/he wants to pay or not. If people exercise their choice/disgust/good taste not to buy the Daily Mail, it would go bust and Paul Dacre would be out on his ear.

The BBC repeatedly reports on the effects of austerity yet is happy to prosecute tens of thousands for license fee evasion - most of whom are from that section of society least able to pay it which is pure hypocrisy. The BBC recently lobbied successfully to make sure that license fee evasion remains a criminal rather than civil offence.

The answer is simple, let the BBC compete commercially - abolish the license fee and make it subscription. If the BBC is as great as we are led to believe, people will be happy to fund it and those who don't want the output would be free to opt out.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The release of this news seems to be nicely timed to distract us from other issues like the Brexit train wreck, Tory infighting, suppression on a report on Saudi Arabia and links to funding terrorism among other things.

In terms of the BBC their bias to appease the Tories as they dangle threats about funding cuts over them is a bigger issue than what Gary Lineker gets paid in my opinion.

That aside, Evans is an overpaid tosser though.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Isnt this just an indication of how out of kilter everything in society has become .

The disparities of wage between gender is so unbelievable in the 21st century .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Re men Vs women

Look at the two one show presenters. At least 50k between them...

But yes it's a nobody wins situation, and a diversion from other issues.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone listen to 'Deadringers' on BBC R4 yesterday. Very funny. They just kept hammering the pay gap.

'Wewl waarf a listen'


----------

